# Rancilio Silvia v6 Not Heating



## EZPZ (Oct 13, 2020)

I have been researching across forums but have not seen my exact issue described and am looking for some help. I have a Rancilio Silvia v6 and the heating element light will not come on at all. I am trying to see if the issue is with the brew thermostat and the steam thermostat or just the steam thermostat. I checked ohms and continuity of the heating element, brew and steam thermostat and only the steam thermostat does not get a reading. So I have determined that it must be a bad steam thermostat.

Is it possible for the steam thermostat to prevent the heating element light (BOL) turning on even in brew mode?

All switches light properly when flipped to the on position but the orange heating light refuses to come on in any mode.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

EZPZ said:


> I have been researching across forums but have not seen my exact issue described and am looking for some help. I have a Rancilio Silvia v6 and the heating element light will not come on at all. I am trying to see if the issue is with the brew thermostat and the steam thermostat or just the steam thermostat. I checked ohms and continuity of the heating element, brew and steam thermostat and only the steam thermostat does not get a reading. So I have determined that it must be a bad steam thermostat.
> 
> Is it possible for the steam thermostat to prevent the heating element light (BOL) turning on even in brew mode?
> 
> ...


 Not sure if this is relevant, but have you checked the safety red button inside the machine? This should pop out if the boiler overheats to protect the elements from burning out (for example if the boiler dries out), so would stop the machine from heating. If you are in luck and this is what has happened, all you need to do is pop the top cover off and press that button. Here is a video showing what you need to do:


----------



## EZPZ (Oct 13, 2020)

@Doram sorry yes I meant to say that I did try that before and it did not need to be reset. The safety Thermostat did read properly with the meter as well.


----------



## EZPZ (Oct 13, 2020)

Update: I replaced the steam thermostat and everything is working properly again! Also not sure why I listed this as a v6, I have a v5.


----------

